# Online Jobs



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Does anybody here know of any online job where I can make at least 400 dollars a month? My current job has a highly unstable and inconvenient schedule, and it's really interfering with my studies. I'm open to all types of work as long as I can make 400+ per month. 

Thanks!


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

Maybe you can sell stuff on e-bay. I've seen people sell soap, jewelry, candles, beef-jerky, cookies, etc. If you have any great family recipes or if you a craft skill of some sort, you can make stuff and sell it online.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Adrift said:


> Maybe you can sell stuff on e-bay. I've seen people sell soap, jewelry, candles, beef-jerky, cookies, etc. If you have any great family recipes or if you a craft skill of some sort, you can make stuff and sell it online.


I'll try this!!!although with PayPal fees and eBay fees I'd have to sell like 600 xD


----------



## LABrown90 (Feb 5, 2013)

There is a company I've been working for called Lionbridge. Basically it's for search engine efficiency and relevancy (specifically google). You can work up to 20 hours a week and they pay $13.50/per hour. You have to pass an exam to get the job, and they don't take out income tax, so you are responsible for all that. 

I can send you a link for an application if you want. It's decent money, but I must warn you the work is very, very monotonous.

It's really great for students, actually.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

LABrown90 said:


> There is a company I've been working for called Lionbridge. Basically it's for search engine efficiency and relevancy (specifically google). You can work up to 20 hours a week and they pay $13.50/per hour. You have to pass an exam to get the job, and they don't take out income tax, so you are responsible for all that.
> 
> I can send you a link for an application if you want. It's decent money, but I must warn you the work is very, very monotonous.
> 
> It's really great for students, actually.


Oh!!! That sounds great! Do they teach you or do they assume you know?

I'd love a link, please!


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

LABrown90 said:


> I can send you a link for an application if you want. It's decent money, but I must warn you the work is very, very monotonous.


So what do you do, click on different links to bring websites ranking up and have better SEO?


----------



## LABrown90 (Feb 5, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> So what do you do, click on different links to bring websites ranking up and have better SEO?


Mmmhmm.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

LABrown90 said:


> Mmmhmm.


Is it the internet assessor one? Do you really need a cover letter, for it? Lol


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

So doing that actually earns more than an average programming job her in my country?? *gets into depression* Lately, I just realized how many jobs actually gains much more per hour (massagers, flourists, musicians, photographers, hair dressers, makup artists...)... Maybe I should change jobs! ;_;


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

LABrown90 said:


> Mmmhmm.


That does sound boring but for $13.50 an hour, that doesn't seem too bad. I'm sure there's probably ways of becoming more efficient and automating a lot of the process.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> That does sound boring but for $13.50 an hour, that doesn't seem too bad. I'm sure there's probably ways of becoming more efficient and automating a lot of the process.


Maybe a script that does it for me :crazy:


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

josue0098 said:


> Maybe a script that does it for me :crazy:


That's what I was getting at. That's how I handle a not of my job. Why do the same thing over and over when you can have a computer do it for you?


----------



## LABrown90 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mister Wolf said:


> Is it the internet assessor one? Do you really need a cover letter, for it? Lol


Yes it is the internet assessor, and no you shouldn't need a cover letter, but you do need to pass a practical exam to get the job.


----------



## LABrown90 (Feb 5, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> That does sound boring but for $13.50 an hour, that doesn't seem too bad. I'm sure there's probably ways of becoming more efficient and automating a lot of the process.


You get used to it. It takes a few weeks to adjust to what they expect from you (as in expectations in efficiency), but they give you time to adjust to this. It's just really convenient for school because since you're already sitting in front of a computer you can multi-task and get some homework done too AND you can make your own schedule which is also nice.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

LABrown90 said:


> You get used to it. It takes a few weeks to adjust to what they expect from you (as in expectations in efficiency), but they give you time to adjust to this. It's just really convenient for school because since you're already sitting in front of a computer you can multi-task and get some homework done too AND you can make your own schedule which is also nice.


I'd probably just write a script so it can run in the background and then there's no work really required on your part.


----------



## LABrown90 (Feb 5, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> I'd probably just write a script so it can run in the background and then there's no work really required on your part.


I suppose this might work. I dunno


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

LABrown90 said:


> I suppose this might work. I dunno


I'd try it if I were you. Then it's pretty much like free money afterwards with very little to no effort.


----------

